
Ask HN: How to get first beta testers? - fixmax
Hi. I have a question about... marketing(?).
Not sure where the best place to find the first clients&#x2F;testers who have sales managers and use phone calls (sale scripts).
SaleBeat.io provides sale script editor with 100% analytics coverage (not need to listen all calls to getting understand and keep control of how your sales going).<p>Very thank you for any advice.
P.S. Sorry for my English :)<p>[thumb up]
======
gus_massa
Small comment about the landing page: patio11 recommends "Big Orange Pancake
Buttons" instead of "teal pancake buttons", have you tested
them?[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/05/12/conversion-
optimization...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2014/05/12/conversion-optimization-
in-practice-baconbiz-2013-presentation/)

~~~
fixmax
Unfortunately, I didn't check it. Now thinking about users I can contact and
get feedback about admin panel (the core of service). And if it's will be
usable thinking about landing pages, content and marketing :) But thank you.

